# How many TUG members own SILVERSANDS?



## steve41337 (Sep 30, 2006)

Just curious. Helpful to know who you are and how your trading experience has been.  I have a 1bdrm red week 13 at Silversands III.  The only TS I currently own.  Any other Silversands owners here?


----------



## Dottie (Sep 30, 2006)

I own a 1br week 26.  They call it red.  It has always been a weak trader but if I don't stumble into a good trade, I convert it to points.  I really like the low Levy.  Another one is always tempting.  I have been a very contented owner, but probably would not be so without the points option.


----------



## cerralee (Oct 1, 2006)

I have a white week, for what I pay in levis its worth it, trades arn't fantastick but I keep stumbling over uses for it.


----------



## steve41337 (Oct 1, 2006)

Correction . . . I own week 15 not week 13.  I just confirmed our exchange for the Sheraton Desert Oasis (#5247) in Scottsdale for mid December.  That's a beautiful time of year to be in the sunny warm Phoenix area.  Was lucky and got the large one bedroom with full kitchen with whirlpool tub and separate shower etc.  I have nothing else to compare the trading power of Silversands too.  I find that what comes up on searches can change on a daily basis and there is no doubt it pulls some premium resorts if I'm patient. 

Thanks for identifying yourselves . . . and for explaining your Silversands.  FYI . . . I recently wrote to Silversands asking them if they have any weeks for sale and for a price list of what they have.  I'll share that here when I get it.  I wrote to them because I don't see many Silversands units for sale when I look at broker's web sites; which tells me Silversands is probably being well managed and most owners are satisfied.  Most of the listings for red weeks at Silversands are 3 to 5 times more than I paid for mine making my investment look pretty good at the moment. I'm curious if Silversands sells them for any less than the TS brokers.


----------



## steve41337 (Oct 1, 2006)

*Dottie regarding points*

I don't know much about points. A couple of questions:

1.  It would be nice to be able to travel and spend a couple of nights somewhere instead of an entire week.  Can points be used in this way?

2.  Can you switch back and forth between points and weeks anytime, and did you have to pay any fees for the privelidge to swap for points?

3.  Roughly how many points do you get for your Silversands?


----------



## jghall (Oct 1, 2006)

*Silversands*

I own 2 white weeks there and have seen the trade power increase.  In fact they now out pull my Dik weeks


----------



## philemer (Oct 1, 2006)

steve41337 said:
			
		

> I don't know much about points. A couple of questions:
> 
> 1.  It would be nice to be able to travel and spend a couple of nights somewhere instead of an entire week.  Can points be used in this way?
> 
> ...




I would suggest a 'search' (must be a member to search I think) on the Points forum. Your questions have all been answered there. If you can't find the answers start a new thread there. You'll get a lot of help.

Phil


----------



## Dottie (Oct 2, 2006)

That is interesting JG Hall

My dik week and Glenwood sands are great traders, much better than SS

As Phil said Steve, check the points forum for details on points.  I get about 26,500 for SS.  You can do 2 days, but generally it is not worth it.  You would most likely pay a cleaning fee of about $40 as well as the exchange free for 2 day of probably aout $50.  I am not up to date on recent fee changes.  Generally European resorts can only be done by the week.   There are not a lot of points resorts so I usually end up using points for weeks resorts and paying the higher exchange fee.  I am not sorry I tried points but do not know if I would go that route again.  I would like to see whatever pricelist you get fross SS

Dottie


----------



## SciTchr (Nov 1, 2006)

*SS*

My Silver Sands III is a great trader right now. It out trades both of my DIK weeks. It used to be the opposite.


----------



## Spence (Nov 1, 2006)

I had many SS Blue weeks that traded well, got me TMC many times!  But I've sworn off RCI and sold them all.


----------



## sierrasue50 (Nov 5, 2006)

*Love My SS*

I have 2 red SilversandsWeeks.  As a points member I usually put them into my points account and get 26,500 or 27,500 (can't remember) each. I have 3 friends who also own these weeks, and don't have points.

One year we all traded one of the weeks for Winners Circle (outside San Diego)  I would giveWinners Circle about a 6.5 -7.0 out of10.  Nice enough, and great location.

This year, I put one of my weeks into DAE and traded for a 2 Bedroom in Kaui. Again, just kindof a moderate unit, but very acceptable.  7.0?

Friends traded theirs for Mayan Palace in Mexico.  Said itwas fantastic.  So all in all, I think I made a great deal in buying Silver Sands.


----------



## beckham (Nov 18, 2006)

*Silver Sands*

I love my Silver Sands, having gotten into the Manhattan Club twice, a 2br Sheraton in Puerto Vallarta, Atlantic Palace in Atlantic City and the Pelicanos in Puerto Vallarta. But the Manhattan Club seems impossible since last year.

--Barry


----------

